
Intel’s Core M Strategy - msh
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8475/intels-core-m-strategy-cpu-specifications-for-9mm-fanless-tablets
======
rasz_pl
Intels mobile strategy is to bleed $2Bill a year by engaging in
anticompetitive behaviour by giving away chips nobody wants

[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/186367-intels-mobile-
divi...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/186367-intels-mobile-division-has-
lost-an-astonishing-2-billion-dollars-so-far-this-year)

Intell is trying to undercut Allwinter/Mediatek/Rockchip by selling Atoms at
$5 a pop in China.

[http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-
sel...](http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-sells-quad-
core-atom-for-tablets-for-5-per-chip-report/)

